# Chain & Sprockets



## wrongway (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm going to look for a new sprocket for my bike that I was working on this weekend. What is the difference between the dished and non-dished sprockets? Does it matter? I would be looking for 16, 17 & 20. Also, I am used to buying Bell brand chain from Wal Mart. Is that chain ok? Should I be looking for another brand?


----------



## Roger Henning (Mar 25, 2019)

Usually dished sprockets let you fine tune chain line.  It allows you to move the line by reversing the sproket.  Generally the dish also adds strength to the sprocket.  It really doesn't matter.  Roger


----------



## wrongway (Mar 25, 2019)

Roger Henning said:


> Usually dished sprockets let you fine tune chain line.  It allows you to move the line by reversing the sproket.  Generally the dish also adds strength to the sprocket.  It really doesn't matter.  Roger



OK, thanks.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 25, 2019)

The cog/sprocket type with the 3 tabs (like the former Bendix) that I have seen are Shimano and Sturmey Archer. 
I believe that they come in black or chrome.  I like the larger ones (23 and 24), and prefer more lightening holes. 
16 & 17 may be the stock supplied with new wheels; least cost due to least material and least teeth to cut.


----------

